# good starter cichlid



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well a friend of mine has a "55" gallon which knowing him is smaller and is more likely a 35-40 gallon just lost the 4 bala sharks! it contianed and asked me where he could buy more. I was ready to slap him in the back of the head but instead I said I'd help him find a new fish. I wan't some thing pretty easy and solitary as I'am going to advise him to focus on keeping 1 fish alive. i thought he'd like a cichlid and wondered what's the largest(he wants a big fish) easiest cichlid that could fit in a 35-40 for life or (if he's right) what he could put in a 55 for life. Now i need a basic cichlid for dumdies here because this kid knows little about fish and told me once he had 3-4 male bettas together but they all died because "they didn't like each other". I want to try and help him be a responsible pet owner so i turn to you guess for help


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Firemouths Or Severums Aren't Hard And Could Probally Fit.


----------



## trout pout (Oct 9, 2005)

severums are great, slightly boysterous and can be a bit nippy when another fish is entered. All i remember is don't add him in...EVER with an opaline, or rainbow shark because he will get bullied badly. :chair:


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

if your not going to put anything else in, perhaps an oscar (or would the tank be to small?) im new to cichlids too


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

oscars need atleast a 55 so if he actully does have a 55 that would be a good choice. i have a oscar and they're easy to take care of just don't move them from the tank they tend to get water everywhere but oscars get big quick just be sure he knows to feed it twice a day


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

kribs would be a cool fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Convicts are pretty hardy


----------



## Shane T. (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm with fishfreaks. Convicts and kribs have always been the easiest cichlid for a beginner.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he moved his big turtle to his 55 but thanks for the replies


----------

